# DT Code For A Curtis Tv



## MsDee123 (Mar 19, 2006)

First I hope I'm posting this in the right thread, but can someone PLEASE HELP!!!! I bought two curtis tv's for the bedrooms and can't find DT codes for this tv. Does anyone have here know of a code that will work for this tv. By the way, this is a just a Curtis Tv and not a Curtis Mathis Tv. I have tried many code numbers but nothing works. Also the remote I have has no numbers in the upper left hand corner of the DT remote. So I have no idea which remote it is. I would guess a really old remote and box. One more thing any clues on how you get ask/get for a free HD DVR box. I just got a 
37" vizio for my bedroom and would love a new free HD DVR box, right now I just have a standard box for all bedrooms and one DVR-R15 in the living room. Sorry I'm just rambling on but I really do need help on finding a code for the Curtis Tv's.

Thank you so very much,
Diane


----------



## Knowledge (Oct 30, 2009)

MsDee123 said:


> First I hope I'm posting this in the right thread, but can someone PLEASE HELP!!!! I bought two curtis tv's for the bedrooms and can't find DT codes for this tv. Does anyone have here know of a code that will work for this tv. By the way, this is a just a Curtis Tv and not a Curtis Mathis Tv. I have tried many code numbers but nothing works. Also the remote I have has no numbers in the upper left hand corner of the DT remote. So I have no idea which remote it is. I would guess a really old remote and box. One more thing any clues on how you get ask/get for a free HD DVR box. I just got a
> 37" vizio for my bedroom and would love a new free HD DVR box, right now I just have a standard box for all bedrooms and one DVR-R15 in the living room. Sorry I'm just rambling on but I really do need help on finding a code for the Curtis Tv's.
> 
> Thank you so very much,
> Diane


The following code is the most popular for your brand. 11531

Up in the top right hand corner they should be a Model # for your remote. That info would be useful.

As for your free HD/DVR December/January is not the time to ask D* for free stuff. Even the threat of canceling is not a good route. Many CSR's will call your bluff, even if you don't have a commitment.


----------



## MsDee123 (Mar 19, 2006)

_The following code is the most popular for your brand. 11531

Up in the top right hand corner they should be a Model # for your remote. That info would be useful_.

I tried that code and it didn't work, also there is no Model # for my remote none on the right hand corner or left hand corner. What should I do????


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

MsDee123 said:


> _The following code is the most popular for your brand. 11531
> 
> Up in the top right hand corner they should be a Model # for your remote. That info would be useful_.
> 
> I tried that code and it didn't work, also there is no Model # for my remote none on the right hand corner or left hand corner. What should I do????


No number in upper left corner of remote is usually a R16 first generation of Directv remotes. Remove the battery cover and I think the remote number was inside. Curtis sounds like a cheap Chinese brand made as a house brand for someone like Walmart, code search has the best chance of finding a working code but you need the newest remote to have the most possible codes.


----------



## Knowledge (Oct 30, 2009)

boba said:


> No number in upper left corner of remote is usually a R16 first generation of Directv remotes. Remove the battery cover and I think the remote number was inside. Curtis sounds like a cheap Chinese brand made as a house brand for someone like Walmart, code search has the best chance of finding a working code but you need the newest remote to have the most possible codes.


Agreed. Code search is your best option, and an older remote is going to ave a lesser chance of working. Of course if you do the upgrade for the HD/DVR you get a new remote


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Some options...
1. Get a universal learning remote that can control both your TV and the DirecTV equipment.
2. Get the very newest DirecTV remote (as noted above, each new model incorporates more codes than earlier models). Unfortunately, you have no way to know in advance if a particular remote will or will not support your TV.
3. Live with two remotes (one for TV, one for DirecTV).


----------



## sore_bluto (Mar 15, 2007)

Try all of the Sylvania and RCA codes. The Curtis website lists those brands as well.


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

sore_bluto said:


> Try all of the Sylvania and RCA codes. The Curtis website lists those brands as well.


Anyone have luck with the Sylvania or RCA codes on a Curtis LCD? I'm looking for a remote code for a LCD2424A.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I have encountered a couple of off brand sets in the past and tried codes in the setup list that had Chinese names. Took a few tries, but I was successful.


----------



## dmpaul1 (Mar 17, 2007)

A search for Curtis LCD2424A on the Direct TV web site lists a code of 11326


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

dmpaul1 said:


> A search for Curtis LCD2424A on the Direct TV web site lists a code of 11326


dmpaul1 - Thanks for the reply. I too tried this and the code does not work. Oh well, maybe with time I will find a code that works for this set.


----------

